# Are You Geten Any These Days?



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Are you geting any snow out In your end of the world??
I snuck away from the Cristmass crowd to check out the weather
Ohio boys...and Ct how bout It anything coming your way...I see lotsa green and some blue on the ole radar.
Guys we are due big time...What do you think? :waving: 






Happy holidays to yaa all
Daner


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I thought this post was about something else LOL  

Calling for rain here tomorrow and nice weather for the next few weeks  hopefully some of you get some snow so I can see some plowing pics


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

*Me too! I was afraid to look! LOL!*


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nothing but rain over here. Was supposed to be snow/rain mix over night but now its gonna be all rain. 45 again tomorrow.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

Rain now ,supposed to change over about midnight,dusting to an inch here now.
looks like salting only.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

cincy snowdog;342070 said:


> Rain now ,supposed to change over about midnight,dusting to an inch here now.
> looks like salting only.


Same for up here. Did you see Dayton has a Snow Advisory for tonight. Still alot of moisture to come up. Only if we can get the temps to drop. Holding around 40 here right now.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

We are getting a mix of rain and sleet right now, it seems to be trying to turn over to snow, but I dont think its going to make it. Warm tomorrow also. Nothing doin...


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

murray83;342038 said:


> I thought this post was about something else LOL
> 
> Calling for rain here tomorrow and nice weather for the next few weeks  hopefully some of you get some snow so I can see some plowing pics


Murry looks like your geten some today...according to the radar 
We had some flurries last night for a bit...but stopped...Now I see It has started again...Light flurries. One good thing the wind Is now from the north...and temps are to fall through the day...Ohio guys might get some lake effect
LOL...... getten a little Is better than not geten any.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Just rain... no cold or snow in sight, i even heard temps may be up near 60 in another week.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Not a thing here. Supposed to start later, but I doubt it. It is 37 out right now and rain


----------

